# Merseyside- farriers, vets etc. Recommendations?



## horcrrux (8 December 2013)

Moving to the area in May/June 2014 and would like info on equine vets, farriers, dentists and physio  
Going there to have a look around some livery yards in a couple of weeks and will ask them who they use but recommendations would be useful (and if you could include rough pricing, that would be great!) 


Also can anyone recommend any bedding suppliers (shavings) and hay/haylage suppliers? The yards I'm going to look at have an on-site supply but as I'm going for DIY, I want to know if buying my own from a supplier would work out cheaper. I don't know how much they charge extra per bale yet but will be asking all of this when I visit 


P.S. I do know about this directory: http://www.merseysidehorse.co.uk/directory and the merseyhorse website but I thought it would be better to get recommendations rather than just picking a random farrier or vet!


----------



## webble (8 December 2013)

Where exactly are you moving to?


----------



## horcrrux (8 December 2013)

Sorry, I thought I included that  Knowsley I think


----------



## ATrueClassAct (8 December 2013)

Paul Blackmore is a fantastic farrier around Merseyside area.


----------



## debbielinder (11 December 2013)

Mike Tyrer comes vet recommended


----------



## webble (12 December 2013)

www.wirralhorse.co.uk the forum and directory on here cover Knowsley - welcome to the area


----------



## Krysha_n_Helga (20 December 2013)

I will pm you who to use n who to stay clear off lol, theres lots to stay clear off.


----------

